# John Deere 318



## jjisdeerhuntin (May 26, 2013)

I have a John Deere 318. When you start it it runs great. When you go out to mow it runs good for a while but after anywhere from 20 min to one hour of mowing it starts in running bad. If you shut the pto off it runs great. If turn the pto back on it runs like crap. Does anyone have any idea what may be the problem? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Is this the one with the 12.5 kholer engine. Might need a carb clean. Drain and flush all gas lines. Might be trying to suck in a bug thats bigger than the outlet in the gas tank.


----------



## jjisdeerhuntin (May 26, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Is this the one with the 12.5 kholer engine. Might need a carb clean. Drain and flush all gas lines. Might be trying to suck in a bug thats bigger than the outlet in the gas tank.


It has the 18 Onan and I have put a new carb on it all ready. I have also put a new coil pack on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When was the last time you changed the fuel filter? Might could be your fuel pump too.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Since you've not described what "run bad" is, it may be possible you're running the engine lean. just on the edge where it runs OK with no load but put a load on the engine it doesn't run correctly. IF that's the case, could be as simple as an adjmt or could be something more that is restricting gas flow.

I suspect as you need to buy parts for this engine, you're going to find out they are expensive. They were expensive when the engine was in production and I suspect they are more so now. There are a ton of these engines around as they were used on many kinds of equipment.

Oh, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## keepemlocked (Dec 21, 2013)

I had an onan b43g engine on my 1983 318. Last year it did what you are describing. The problem got worse and the engine began to backfire when any stress (like turning on the Pto) was applied to the engine. I took it into the shop and the mechanic said that one of the cylinders only had 40lbs of compression. Bottom line was to repower the machine. Ended up repowering with a B&S. Never been happier!

Hope that is not your problem, but it sounds familiar.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

We have been having a problem with the fuel pick up line that might be part of the problem and make
Sure to check for stuff in fuel in fuel tank.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

